# A redneck road trip west....



## Road Guy (Aug 11, 2013)

Well for those that don't know the RG family is moving Colorado next month. I am leaving tomorrow as part of the advance team to secure a residence and check out schools, start a new job, etc, etc, etc

I am leaving Atlanta in the morning and will be taking some pics along the way.. Gonna be two long 12 hour days in the car!

I'm looking to find a pool waitress and stop by cousin Eddie's....


----------



## csb (Aug 11, 2013)

Shitter's full!

Drive safely, RG.


----------



## envirotex (Aug 11, 2013)

Have safe travels, and hopefully an uneventful move...

You could stop at Graceland and get some pics with the faithful who will be remembering the anniversary of Elvis' death next week...


----------



## cement (Aug 11, 2013)

we need a map with a moving dot shaped like a prius...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 11, 2013)

Taken just outside of Atlanta...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 12, 2013)

Get a pic of the Prius in front of a nuke plant!


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 12, 2013)

Prius is about to be rolling.. Waiting on kids to catch bus then I am out the door...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 12, 2013)

Road Guy said:


> Prius is about to be rolling.. Waiting on kids to catch bus then I am out the door...




Get pics of that thing in front of every manly and un-environmentally friendly place you can!


----------



## Krakosky (Aug 12, 2013)

Safe travels!


----------



## roadwreck (Aug 12, 2013)

Good luck. Drive safe.

 :bananalama:


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 12, 2013)




----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 12, 2013)

keep it shiny side up!!


----------



## kevo_55 (Aug 12, 2013)

Have a safe trip RG!


----------



## ktulu (Aug 12, 2013)

Are you there yet?


----------



## csb (Aug 12, 2013)

cement said:


> we need a map with a moving dot shaped like a prius...




Totally did NOT read that as "prius" at first...

Did you purposefully match the car for the trip? Drive safely! Pose in front of WY if you need to take pictures of something REALLY manly.


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 12, 2013)

Go for a non-stop.trip. Stock up on adult diapers.

Safe travels RG.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 12, 2013)

MA_PE said:


> Go for a non-stop.trip. Stock up on adult diapers.
> 
> Safe travels RG.


who needs diapers...do what truckers do...pee in an empty milk jug then throw it out the window when it is full so the next time the median gets mowed the guy gets a big surprise.


----------



## Ble_PE (Aug 12, 2013)

Good luck and safe travels, RG!!


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 12, 2013)




----------



## Road Guy (Aug 12, 2013)

Tennessee River


----------



## EM_PS (Aug 12, 2013)

try to piss off some truckers by passing them &amp; then slowing down 

j/k Safe travels!


----------



## Dark Knight (Aug 12, 2013)

Safe drive RG. I recognize the Tennessee River pic from my days living in Chattanooga and driving my son to Nashville and Alabama for swim meets.

Take one after you climb the steep hill. I think the name is Eagle Point or something like that.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 12, 2013)

no texting while driving!!! especially in IL is it against the law now and with an out of state plate you are a prime target!!!


----------



## roadwreck (Aug 12, 2013)

Let me know if they are finished with the construction on exit 152. That exit is a roadwreck design.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 12, 2013)

Exit 152 a looks like it is completed

I do use Siri on the road but I am mainly posting pictures when I stop to P which is often because I like coffee and money


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 12, 2013)

Safe travels!


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 12, 2013)

Here you go DK!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 12, 2013)

Road Guy said:


>


Toyota Prius: We own the road, MF!!!!


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 12, 2013)

Road Guy said:


> Exit 152 a looks like it is completed
> 
> I do use Siri on the road but I am mainly posting pictures when I stop to P which is often because I like coffee and money


Get a Latte for the road.


----------



## Dark Knight (Aug 12, 2013)

Road Guy said:


> Here you go DK!



Thanks RG. Used to like the view on that area.


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 12, 2013)

Don't forget to pee in every state.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 12, 2013)

^Amateur stuff.

I've pissed on both an international border and the continental divide.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 12, 2013)

Since my wife's car does not have a auxiliary jack and I didn't buy an FM transmitter I'm listening to all my old CDs on this trip but its like Listening to all of your old friends


----------



## mudpuppy (Aug 12, 2013)

Road Guy said:


>


Hey, I was just there on Saturday!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 12, 2013)

See you in a couple of days. Safe travels!!


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 12, 2013)

Safe travels RG! Enjoy the drive.


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 12, 2013)

Road Guy said:


> Since my wife's car does not have a auxiliary jack and I didn't buy an FM transmitter I'm listening to all my old CDs on this trip but its like Listening to all of your old friends


There's always the radio.

West Down and Bound.......


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 12, 2013)

See you later Nashville


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 12, 2013)

A road trip would have been fun when I moved long distance, but driving from the Northeast through the Great Lakes region through the Upper Midwest and into North Dakota in the winter is not always a sure bet.

Hope it's smooth sailing RG!

And if you ever feel homesick, it's a short flight here. You'll find plenty of rednecks here, just 70 degrees colder than you're used to.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 12, 2013)

Road Guy said:


> See you later Nashville


What the fuck is with the Eye of Sauron building toward the left there?!?


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 12, 2013)

I wish I could have found my old CB radio that is always fun on the long road trip


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 12, 2013)

Hey Vt what was the name of the town in North Dakota that Alexander Supertramp worked in?


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 12, 2013)

The dude who went to Alaska and I can't know what his real name was


----------



## roadwreck (Aug 12, 2013)

VTEnviro said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > See you later Nashville
> ...


I don't know what building that is but I had the same thoughts when I saw it as I ran around Nashville for a marathon. The building was near the finish line, so it was a little annoying seeing it off in the distance...


----------



## csb (Aug 12, 2013)

I thought it looked like a monster. I'm glad you guys noticed the building as well.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 12, 2013)

Road Guy said:


> Hey Vt what was the name of the town in North Dakota that Alexander Supertramp worked in?




No clue, I think there are only 4 or 5 towns in the whole state.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 12, 2013)

VTEnviro said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > See you later Nashville
> ...


Looks more like a hoot-owl to me.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 12, 2013)

Is that Wayne tower?


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 12, 2013)

Blue grass?


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Aug 12, 2013)

VTEnviro said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > See you later Nashville
> ...


That would be the AT&amp;T building. Or at least that used to be the name of it.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Aug 12, 2013)

Mike in Gastonia said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> > Road Guy said:
> ...


Here's a better picture of it. Hmmm. Guess you guys were right the first time!


----------



## csb (Aug 12, 2013)

We have buildings that haven't been occupied by AT&amp;T in years that we still call the AT&amp;T building.

I'm enjoying traveling with RG. It's like being in a movie.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 12, 2013)

Bridge porn

I missed taking a picture of the Ohio River because I was on the phone with my 10-year-old sorry guys

I'm out of Kentucky and into Illinois.

can I have a gun in my car in Illinois or that a no no


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 12, 2013)

I also just filled up, First time since I left today...


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 12, 2013)

Road Guy said:


> I also just filled up, First time since I left today...


Wow. that thing sucks gas worse than the Capn's old lawnmower!


----------



## Flyer_PE (Aug 12, 2013)

Gun in the car is a no-no in IL.


----------



## Ble_PE (Aug 12, 2013)

Quick, pull over and put an Obama sticker on it!


----------



## Flyer_PE (Aug 12, 2013)

It'll be fine. Just being in a Prius should be enough to get him through the Peoples Republic of IL without incident. Besides, he's doing all his traveling South of I-80.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 12, 2013)

^ hey I resemble that remark....as long as he doesn't use his cell in construction zones that's probably true


----------



## EM_PS (Aug 12, 2013)

Say goodbye to any semblance of scenery for a long @ss time...


----------



## Flyer_PE (Aug 12, 2013)

^After the St. Louis Arch, all the corn and bean fields pretty much look alike.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 12, 2013)

Flyer_PE said:


> ^After the St. Louis Arch, all the corn and bean fields pretty much look alike.


other than some corn is taller than a man and already turning brown and others are barely waist height...due to the crazy weather this spring that spaced the plantings


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 12, 2013)

I'm gonna grab some chow and then our phone down Missouri.


----------



## TouchDown (Aug 12, 2013)

Sweet. Not much to look at here, but at least we're not kansas. Safe travels.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 12, 2013)

Should I bypass St. Louis I'll be Coming through at 6 o'clock?


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 12, 2013)

Need a Starbucks


----------



## csb (Aug 12, 2013)

Or meth


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Aug 12, 2013)

There's not a very good way to bypass STL.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 12, 2013)

Secrets I got lucky and made it straight through on 64 to 70 Kansas City here I come


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 12, 2013)

Somehow


----------



## TouchDown (Aug 12, 2013)

70 between STL and KC is usually busy as all get out, drive safe and wave as you pass through Columbia.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 12, 2013)

Will do I'll be rolling through there in about an hour


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 12, 2013)

I wonder if it's easy to get an ear of corn around here for dinner?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 12, 2013)

Mike in Gastonia said:


> Mike in Gastonia said:
> 
> 
> > VTEnviro said:
> ...


I knew it!

One phone to rule them all...


----------



## maryannette (Aug 12, 2013)

Didn't know today was travel day, RG. Safe travel. You're in my prayers.

BTW, the corn you are seeing is likely feed corn. Not good to eat from the cob.


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 12, 2013)

Feed corn is fine when it's prepared properly. Boil it in sugar water if the ears are fully developed, or enjoy them raw when they are still considered baby corn with short tassels... Used to eat it this way all the time back on the farm. Nothing like fresh corn from the back yard!


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 12, 2013)

Staying for the night in Booneville, no room at the inns in Columbia. No feed corn either....

Skipped dinner.. Gonna go uncle Hershel's breakfast in the am, with extra biscuits,, wonder if you can get grits?

Gonna try and get up early and finish this 700 miles tomorrow... Been listening to some Tom Clancy..makes the time go fast!

Also paying the price for not being a planner, smoking room... Head is ready to explode... All theyb

had left....


----------



## Dleg (Aug 12, 2013)

csb said:


> We have buildings that haven't been occupied by AT&amp;T in years that we still call the AT&amp;T building.
> 
> I'm enjoying traveling with RG. It's like being in a movie.




Yeah, just like Thelma and Louise!


----------



## maryannette (Aug 13, 2013)

I HoPe The700 Miles IS Safe And Easy.


----------



## Ble_PE (Aug 13, 2013)

Glad your first day went well, RG. Just think, you could be legally smoking pot tonight in CO with other fellow hippies!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 13, 2013)

MA_PE said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > I also just filled up, First time since I left today...
> ...




HEY!!!!


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 13, 2013)




----------



## frazil (Aug 13, 2013)

Morning RG! Happy travels.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 13, 2013)

You can go faster than that!


----------



## cement (Aug 13, 2013)

what did you feed those hampsters?


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 13, 2013)

Corn!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 13, 2013)

cement said:


> what did you feed those hampsters?




It's a Prius, not a Soul.

Priuses (Prii?) run on rainbows and unicorn pharts.


----------



## kevo_55 (Aug 13, 2013)

I didn't think that a Prius could really go 80 mph.

Are you sure that it's just not 80 km/hr?????


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 13, 2013)

kevo_55 said:


> I didn't think that a Prius could really go 80 mph.
> 
> Are you sure that it's just not 80 km/hr?????


I think it's photoshopped.

RG: Safe travels again today. when you get near Boston....you've made a wrong turn, but give me a shout and I'll buy you dinner.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 13, 2013)

It does 80 pretty well buy then I only get 39.7 mpg.. If I stay at 70 I can get 45...

So far I just hit Kansas and have paid 60 in gas...


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 13, 2013)

Will do ma


----------



## envirotex (Aug 13, 2013)

Road Guy said:


> It does 80 pretty well buy then I only get 39.7 mpg.. If I stay at 70 I can get 45...
> 
> So far I just hit Kansas and have paid 60 in gas...


^^^Going downhill...

Drive safe again today!


----------



## Flyer_PE (Aug 13, 2013)

Didn't Algore's kid get a ticket for doing 103mph in a Prius? Figured that would be good advertizing for Toyota but they never used it.


----------



## EM_PS (Aug 13, 2013)

VTEnviro said:


> Mike in Gastonia said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




Why's their coverage suck @ss so bad? :shakehead:

Safe travels RG, don't forget to wind the car back up when you start getting into the hilly sections


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 13, 2013)

Never seen this sign before


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 13, 2013)

when I was in rural texas/new mexico the speed limit was frequently posted at 75


----------



## csb (Aug 13, 2013)

Welcome to the land of 75.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 13, 2013)

the 75 mph or the 40 min part that you haven't seen before


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 13, 2013)

MA_PE said:


> kevo_55 said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't think that a Prius could really go 80 mph.
> ...


_"I thought the Rocky Mountains would be a little rockier than this__." Ya, that John Denver is full of $hit man!" _LOL

Safe travels again today!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 13, 2013)

snickerd3 said:


> the 75 mph or the 40 min part that you haven't seen before


Those are all over the place out here.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 13, 2013)

There aren't any of those around here, seeing as I'm 110 miles from the nearest Interstate.


----------



## envirotex (Aug 13, 2013)

Wide open spaces...Lots of roads in Texas are at 80 mph...the one below is just outside the ATX though. They're trying to increase traffic on a toll road through no where...


----------



## csb (Aug 13, 2013)

We've been toying with 80, but keeping watching Texas to see if anything goes wrong with it.


----------



## envirotex (Aug 13, 2013)

So far, feral hogs have been the biggest issue...seriously.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 13, 2013)

I have to admit Kansas is much prettier than I was expecting


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 13, 2013)

Except for the windmill of course


----------



## Ble_PE (Aug 13, 2013)

envirotex said:


> So far, feral hogs have been the biggest issue...seriously.




Well they shouldn't be driving in the first place.


----------



## csb (Aug 13, 2013)

DAMNIT, RG! If you're taking pictures of windmills, you pose the PRIUS is the picture.

We have so much to teach you before Colorado knows you're not from about these parts.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 13, 2013)

I know I know...

If I stop at everything ill never get there!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 13, 2013)

envirotex said:


> Wide open spaces...Lots of roads in Texas are at 80 mph...the one below is just outside the ATX though. They're trying to increase traffic on a toll road through no where...




They're doing it wrong. They should lower the the speed limit to 55 or so, then ticket the hell out of the drivers when the on and off times on their EZ-pass extrapolate out to an average speed of 78.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 13, 2013)

envirotex said:


> So far, feral hogs have been the biggest issue...seriously.


You really need to move the "Animal Xing" signs to safer places.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/10/19/donna-radio-caller-deer-crossing-sign-complaint_n_1987405.html


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Aug 13, 2013)

I hear there's another smug storm heading towards CO from LA and SF. Hope you make it there safely before that hits.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 13, 2013)

Yeah I see a pretty big storm to myself but it looks like it's a ways away it's been raining for last hour and a half on I 70


----------



## csb (Aug 13, 2013)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I hear there's another smug storm heading towards CO from LA and SF. Hope you make it there safely before that hits.




Tell me about it. The Californians who move to CO are totally smug. I don't know if the state can handle anymore, though.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 13, 2013)




----------



## Road Guy (Aug 13, 2013)

I have been given notice that Colorado will take Southerners to help balance out the people from California.

I just crossed elevation 3000 feet also


----------



## csb (Aug 13, 2013)

Let us know when you reach a real elevation.

Typed from 6000' above sea level.


----------



## YMZ PE (Aug 13, 2013)

Road Guy said:


> I have been given notice that Colorado will take Southerners to help balance out the people from California.
> 
> I just crossed elevation 3000 feet also


Make sure you talk with an extra thick Southern drawl to compensate for the smug, whiney Californians.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 13, 2013)

Sunday morning I expect to be over the 14k elevation (barely)...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mount_Bierstadt


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 13, 2013)

YMZ PE said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > I have been given notice that Colorado will take Southerners to help balance out the people from California.
> ...


But be careful with saying y'all, or you may be confused with a Texan which is just as bad...


----------



## cement (Aug 13, 2013)

Dexman PE said:


> Sunday morning I expect to be over the 14k elevation (barely)...
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mount_Bierstadt


awesome hike! and RG, you could access the trailhead with your prius.

http://14ers.com/routemain.php?route=bier1&amp;peak=Mt.+Bierstadt

you might want to wait a week or two to grow extra red blood cells first tho


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 13, 2013)

and folks back home laughed at my watch....


----------



## cement (Aug 13, 2013)

Whoa! you must be past Burlington!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burlington,_Colorado


----------



## Flyer_PE (Aug 13, 2013)

Road Guy said:


> and folks back home laughed at my watch....


Is a watch like that required to drive a Prius? I don't even need one of those to fly an airplane.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 13, 2013)

I'll wait till the family is out here to hit the trails/ peeks... I need to find a rental house and schools quick like!!!


----------



## Dleg (Aug 13, 2013)

Road Guy, I am very disappointed that your Prius does not have a heads-up display.

Excellent gas mileage, though. But remember it drops as a function of your velocity squared. If you want to be a true greenie, you've got to stick to 55.



csb said:


> Let us know when you reach a real elevation.
> 
> Typed from 6000' above sea level.


Do you get vertigo at such dizzying heights, csb?


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 13, 2013)

It's an 06






When you see it........


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 13, 2013)

Flyer.. That's my super nerd backpacking watch that tells you when the Baro pressure drops and your altimeter, etc... It's really cool


----------



## cement (Aug 13, 2013)

Road Guy said:


> It's an 06
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome!


----------



## frazil (Aug 13, 2013)

Nice!

I moved west today too!! From New Hampshire to Vermont. Here's the Connecticut River...

...and I'm done.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Aug 13, 2013)

Road Guy said:


> Flyer.. That's my super nerd backpacking watch that tells you when the Baro pressure drops and your altimeter, etc... It's really cool




That is actually pretty cool. Might be kind of fun to go flying with one some time to see how it compares to the aircraft altimeter.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 14, 2013)

frazil said:


> Nice!
> 
> I moved west today too!! From New Hampshire to Vermont. Here's the Connecticut River...
> 
> ...


They ever finish screwing around with the bridge on I-89? Last time I drove through the area, it was a mess, and West Leb was a cluster to start with.


----------



## TouchDown (Aug 14, 2013)

RG - Did you make it in?

Based on the 2 lane picture, can only assume you split off and went toward Colo Springs? Did that trip a few years ago. If you go down that way with the family - BE SURE to go to their zoo along the base of the mountains... and get there early - feed the giraffes. It's awesome!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 14, 2013)

^^^ The Cheyenne Mountain Zoo is awesome. I would recommend it to anyone visiting the area.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 14, 2013)

I broke off around Bennett and came in back roads in case traffic was bad in Denver

Half day gone..,.


----------



## roadwreck (Aug 14, 2013)

Road Guy said:


> I broke off around Bennett and came in back roads in case traffic was bad in Denver
> 
> Half day gone..,.


Half day gone? :huh:

It's almost quittin' time here.


----------



## cdcengineer (Aug 14, 2013)

Welcome to Colorado RG


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 25, 2013)

Met a new friend at my first hike/ jog since feeling okay at altitude yesterday (el dorado state park). Do I need to keep a snake bite kit with me out in the woods here?


----------



## maryannette (Aug 25, 2013)

My suggestion is to get away as quickly as possible rather than taking a picture.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 25, 2013)

My wife's south Georgia relatives kept These things as pets no joke


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 25, 2013)

They don't eat much...


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 26, 2013)

if they're that close to the hiking/jogging trails it likely that they're friendly and used to humans. Go ahead and pet them and pick them. They like that.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 27, 2013)

How goes the search for a rental house?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 27, 2013)

MA_PE said:


> if they're that close to the hiking/jogging trails it likely that they're friendly and used to humans. Go ahead and pet them and pick them. They like that.


How did petting that snake go? Is it now a family pet?


----------



## goodal (Aug 27, 2013)

If you went through Paducah, Ky, you were within a stones throw of my house.


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 27, 2013)

Speaking of Paducah, my dad was working there while the union at the Honeywell plant was locked out.


----------



## goodal (Aug 27, 2013)

Yea, I heard they trucked in a bunch of people to keep the place going. I didn't have a dog in the fight, but locals weren't to happy about it.


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 27, 2013)

Those in the union can go pound sand. My dad showed me how much a union forklift operator made... it's obscene...


----------



## csb (Aug 27, 2013)

Road Guy said:


> My wife's south Georgia relatives kept These things as pets no joke




Don't you need them to go to church in the South?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 27, 2013)

Master slacker said:


> Those in the union can go pound sand. My dad showed me how much a union forklift operator made... it's obscene...


Wait until you see how much the union reps make...


----------



## goodal (Aug 27, 2013)

My dad and brother are both in the IBEW and they both hate it. I am not a fan of Unions. They have outlived their usefulness and are only a self serving entity now.


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 27, 2013)

I should clarify my earlier statement regarding those in unions. Those who eat / breathe / sleep / live / die union can go pound sand. All they do is breed contempt. Most younger people in a union are only in it so they can have a job and couldn't care less for the union itself.

Nothing like paying monthly dues so you can have a job.


----------



## csb (Aug 27, 2013)

Father-in-law is a union man and by-God that union gave him everything. Oh, well, except for that year they were on strike and they had to live off of government handouts because he wasn't earning any money, but you know, whatever.

&lt;-- bitterly anti-union 90% of the time


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 27, 2013)

RG so any other new friends you have happened upon during hiking or other adventures?


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 27, 2013)

Well we did find a nice rental houe in broomfield, today I secured my drivers license and car tags, now I just need to get the kiddos enrolled in school!

I guess turning back will be hard?

Let me dig up some more pictures...


----------



## csb (Aug 27, 2013)

You'll also need to go through accent reassignment training.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 27, 2013)

I think some of the old ladies at work come by to ask mE something just so they can hear me talk.. I think that is a form of discrimination?

Here are some large cats I saw on the side of the road...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 27, 2013)

Cats, huh? Look like big-horn sheep to me.


----------



## csb (Aug 27, 2013)

Can you video yourself saying, "Sit right down and have some sweet tea, sweet pea," for me? It's for, uh, research.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Aug 27, 2013)

Those aren't sheep...they're wild hippos!


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Aug 27, 2013)

Road Guy said:


> I think some of the old ladies at work come by to ask mE something just so they can hear me talk.. I think that is a form of discrimination?
> 
> Here are some large cats I saw on the side of the road...


That is one steep mountain!


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 27, 2013)

Not sure why its doing that to the picture, let me try again!


----------



## maryannette (Aug 27, 2013)

That's the other side of the mountain.


----------



## Dleg (Aug 27, 2013)

Nice. This thread makes me homesick!


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 27, 2013)

I saw a bunker sticker on a Subaru that said "thanks for voting for Obama asshole!" I failed to get a picture if it though


----------



## cement (Aug 27, 2013)

Did you get yourself a cowboy hat yet?

it's OK.

But you'll know that you've gone too far when you start looking at chaps...


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 5, 2013)

Had to make some special modifications to the Prius...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 5, 2013)

HFS, you have already spent too much time in Boulder. You are becoming one of_ them_...


----------



## Flyer_PE (Sep 5, 2013)

Is there some sort of record time for going native?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 5, 2013)

Road Guy said:


> Had to make some special modifications to the Prius...




Warp drive engine nacelle?


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 5, 2013)

LOL

Just kidding, this one was parked next to mine..

I am gonna send it to the wife and see if she freaks!

(I am also not wearing a bra today)


----------



## csb (Sep 5, 2013)

Right, because the MAN shouldn't keep you down! Let gravity keep you down instead.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 5, 2013)

This place has some nice sunsets....


----------



## roadwreck (Sep 5, 2013)

are you sure that isn't Mordor?

+100 LOTR


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 5, 2013)

Road Guy said:


> This place has some nice sunsets....


Syria, five minutes after the nuclear holocaust began


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 5, 2013)

the evening thunderstorms in the mountains are pretty wicked looking (wicked cool)

pretty much every hatch back out here has those luggage carriers on top? I wonder if thats just like an extra trunk for everybody?

You would think in Boulder they would know how much that cost them in fuel efficiency!


----------



## cement (Sep 5, 2013)

you know that you are in Colorado when you see a $5,000 mountain bike on the roof rack of a $500 car


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 15, 2013)

The not so sexy part of this adventure.....


----------



## Flyer_PE (Sep 15, 2013)

^There's no real way around the fact that moving sucks.


----------



## csb (Sep 15, 2013)

Is there still town for you guys to move to now?


----------



## cement (Sep 16, 2013)

is there a pontoon kit for that prius?


----------



## csb (Sep 16, 2013)

Trade it in for one of these:


----------



## MWC PE (Sep 16, 2013)

VTEnviro said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > See you later Nashville
> ...


Its called the Batman Building, yes seriously, by us locals.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 16, 2013)

Cement &amp; CSB. How far south is the damage? Did it get to Westminster and broomfield or is it just around boulder?

I'm a set to make this road trip again either Wednesday night or Thursday am.. I got the roadster with the talley wheel sport pack at the shop right now getting a tune up...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 16, 2013)

Most of the major roadway damage is up in the foothills to the north/west of Boulder, but there is significant flood damage to homes/businesses all the way down here in Aurora. Not really sure how I-25 turned out north of Denver, but it was closed for at least several hours due to flooding.


----------



## cement (Sep 16, 2013)

I-25 was closed for a few days actually. It's re-opened. The critical areas are the path of the Platte River into Northeast Colorado and on into Nebraska now.

It looks like Broomfield escaped the worst of it. http://www.broomfield.org/index.aspx?NID=1870

no road closures or evacuations in effect.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 16, 2013)

http://k99.com/aerial-footage-of-highwy-34-from-loveland-to-estes-park-video/

Here's Boulder County's facebook page which has a bunch of links/pictures to what's going on:

https://www.facebook.com/#!/BoulderCounty


----------



## csb (Sep 16, 2013)

Major interstates are open again. Eastern Colorado has also had a lot of damage, but it's higher up by Greeley. You should be okay to do the I-70 to I-25 route again.


----------



## roadwreck (Sep 16, 2013)

RG, It's probably in the best interest of all Colorado residents that you move back to the ATL. The rain seems to follow you. This year in Atlanta we have been getting absurd amounts of rain (Atlanta Rainfall Scorecard). We are well beyond what we would ordinarily get in a full year and it's only September, but right around the time you started working in Colorado it stopped raining here. Meanwhile it sounds like ever since you moved to Boulder they have been inundated with rain. In the interest of public safety it would probably be best if you quit doing your rain dance. ;p


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 16, 2013)

18 inches of rain is a lot of water. I hope the EB colorado contingent is weathering this storm OK.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 16, 2013)

^^^ It really helps to live at the top of the hill when you get 6" of rain in a 2 hour timeframe.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 16, 2013)

Here's an interactive map with some rain totals. They don't seem to match what some of the news weathermen were saying, but it's still a ton of rain.

http://www.denverpost.com/2013coloradofloods/ci_24101329/colorado-flooding-2013-precipitation-totals


----------



## cement (Sep 16, 2013)

let's just say that there's going to be alot of work for the heavy and highway contractors.


----------



## csb (Sep 17, 2013)

Fix the Big Thompson first. I want to make it to the Christmas parade. Looks like you could just add it to a contract patching job.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Sep 17, 2013)

csb said:


> Fix the Big Thompson first. I want to make it to the Christmas parade. Looks like you could just add it to a contract patching job.




We just sealed and re striped our parking lot last week. Only took a couple days. This looks like what - maybe a week's worth of work? Geesh, what a mess.........


----------



## csb (Sep 17, 2013)

I'd also suggest some paving fabric...looks like you have some soils issues.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 17, 2013)

Flash fill. I put that $hit on everything.


----------



## EM_PS (Sep 17, 2013)

bit of a bird bath for sure


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 17, 2013)

Mill &amp; overlay then restripe it. Works everytime


----------



## EM_PS (Sep 17, 2013)

chip seal - get r done


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 17, 2013)

Great stuff foam?


----------



## csb (Sep 17, 2013)

I'm sure Uretek has an overpriced item they could sell CDOT.


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 17, 2013)

knight1fox3 said:


> Great stuff foam?




Buy that stuff until I sell my stock next year. Then they can GFT.


----------



## cement (Sep 18, 2013)

so you got granny in the rocking chair on top of the car yet?


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 18, 2013)

^ i thought that was the place for the dog crate!


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 18, 2013)

Got to go turn in he Comcast stuff and then we will be back on the road.. Been a long week------


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 18, 2013)

^ good luck!


----------



## cement (Sep 18, 2013)

safe travels!


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 18, 2013)

bring your umbrella.

Safe travels.


----------



## Dark Knight (Sep 18, 2013)

Good luck RG. How was the house issue resolved?


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 18, 2013)

All the stars aligned and we sold it!!

Took me and the wife and 3 kids a week to pack it up!

Wife and boys flew out and me DVD the daughter and the dog are riding out Lewis and Ckark style.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 19, 2013)

Roxy is enjoying some travel perks she doesn't get at home (sleeping on the bed)







Also if you didn't know La Quinta inn doesn't charge pet fee's.. I hate staying in a hotel with a dog personally but thy make it alright....


----------



## roadwreck (Sep 19, 2013)

Road Guy said:


> Also if you didn't know La Quinta inn doesn't charge pet fee's.. I hate staying in a hotel with a dog personally but thy make it alright....




I've been pretty impressed with all the La Quinta's I've stayed in. I've never stayed in a bad one, they are clean, comfortable and the price is usually pretty good. I was aware that they didn't charge for pets, but since I've never traveled with one that hasn't been an issue yet.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 19, 2013)

Also the last two nights I slept on an air mattress so this room is the bomb as far as I am concerned...

Is there a music row or something worth driving by in Nashville?


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 19, 2013)

The country music Hall of Fame is in Nashville. The Gaylord Nashville is HUGE and the Opryland theater is right behind it.


----------



## frazil (Sep 19, 2013)

Music row is only worth seeing at night if you're going out. During the day it just looks like a back alley.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 19, 2013)

so is your daughter old enough to share driving duties?


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 19, 2013)

Road Guy said:


> Also if you didn't know La Quinta inn doesn't charge pet fee's.. I hate staying in a hotel with a dog personally but thy make it alright....






Good to know... last time we traveled with the monsters we shelled out $30 a pet at the Red Roof Inn, but I believe they have since changed their policy ($30 a pet, with 4 pets since it's impossible to sneak any in when you are dealing with that many adds up very quick)


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 19, 2013)

Daughter is 12, not old enough to drive but old enough for people to give me funny looks when we go out to eat 

She loves country music and yesterday even though we only drove 4 hours we were best.. She helped me clean out the last stuff out of the house and load the car and all "that". So I was gonna at least do a drive by? We should have done it last night....


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 19, 2013)

Road Guy said:


> Daughter is 12, not old enough to drive but old enough for people to give me funny looks when we go out to eat
> 
> She loves country music and yesterday even though we only drove 4 hours we were best.. She helped me clean out the last stuff out of the house and load the car and all "that". So I was gonna at least do a drive by? We should have done it last night....


1) screw them. peoplle ar a$$hats.

2) stop at the Opryland Mall and get her a t-shirt.


----------



## cement (Sep 19, 2013)

When I'm out with my now 21 year old daughter I get those looks sometimes. I just smile and think:



MA_PE said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > 1) *screw them. peoplle ar a$$hats.*


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Road Guy (Sep 19, 2013)

I hear banjos


----------



## EM_PS (Sep 19, 2013)

you got a pretty smile...


----------



## cement (Sep 19, 2013)

drive faster!


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 19, 2013)

Lol


----------



## roadwreck (Sep 19, 2013)

Road Guy said:


> Daughter is 12, not old enough to drive but old enough for people to give me funny looks when we go out to eat


That's old enough to drive, just not legally. I'm sure once you get out west to those states with no laws she can take over driving duty.


----------



## csb (Sep 19, 2013)

Did you explain that last picture to your daughter? And well played capturing the banana on the forehead dashboard.


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 19, 2013)

^^ I was thinking the same thing...lol.. who keeps a banana on their dashboard?


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 19, 2013)

#eatinghealthy


----------



## FLBuff PE (Sep 19, 2013)

^Boulder really is getting to you, huh?


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 19, 2013)

well perhaps with a whole lot of that healthy eating there, some of those muscles you've been wanting to strengthen will too and then you'll be tighter and more toned and a happier man (although additional exercises may be required)


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 19, 2013)

Also sore as hell

And no room


----------



## csb (Sep 20, 2013)

Trumpet? Clarinet? What's in the black case on top?


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 20, 2013)

Violin--- daughter has culture I guess....


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 20, 2013)

^Violin? WT...oh, you meant fiddle.


----------



## csb (Sep 20, 2013)

Road Guy said:


> Violin--- daughter has culture I guess....




Should we credit the wife?


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 20, 2013)

I figured it was a gun case.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 20, 2013)

MA_PE said:


> I figured it was a gun case.




Only yankees need those things. Here in the south, we display long guns prominently in our vehicles.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 20, 2013)

Get your damn finger off of the trigger unless you're ready to use it, which shouldn't be until you get to Boulder. Geesh...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 20, 2013)

^Beat me to it.


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 20, 2013)

^^ scarily I was thinking a similar thought to Dex's


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 20, 2013)

She learned gun safety from her mom.. Sorry.....


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 20, 2013)

are you near Chicago?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 20, 2013)

Dexman PE said:


> Get your damn finger off of the trigger unless you're ready to use it, which shouldn't be until you get to Boulder. Geesh...






Capt Worley PE said:


> ^Beat me to it.






engineergurl said:


> ^^ scarily I was thinking a similar thought to Dex's


+10


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 20, 2013)

Still an impressive hand cannon though...


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 20, 2013)

if you are in IL put that thing away...at least lower it so people can't see it...


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 20, 2013)

Poor judgement on my part (of course I emptied it)

Guess where we are?


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 20, 2013)

the grass on the side of the road isn't tall enough for you to still be in IL...must be in Missouri already


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 20, 2013)

snickerd3 said:


> if you are in IL put that thing away...at least lower it so people can't see it...


Yeah, you'll probably be out-gunned in Chicago...


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 20, 2013)

Dexman PE said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > if you are in IL put that thing away...at least lower it so people can't see it...
> ...


he'd be out gunned out in the country too....the arsenals people around here have is crazy


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 20, 2013)

snickerd3 said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > snickerd3 said:
> ...




Fixed.


----------



## csb (Sep 20, 2013)

Kans-Ass


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 20, 2013)

I do have to say, RG, yours is bigger than mine...


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 20, 2013)

I guess the std metal sign isn't good enough?


----------



## csb (Sep 20, 2013)

Don't get me started on the yahoos that run Tourism and what they want for stateline signs...

Welcome back to the Rocky Mountains! We rearranged while you were gone...most of Lyons is now downriver.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Sep 20, 2013)

And Jamestown has been renamed to Atlantis.


----------



## cement (Sep 20, 2013)

Boulder is now Pebble


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 22, 2013)

Checked out the Tontanka today...






This fox was pretty brazen!




checked out winter park again today....


----------



## cement (Sep 23, 2013)

Nice that the bison cooperated for the photo shoot. How did you all like the trip over Berthoud Pass?


----------



## csb (Sep 23, 2013)

I'm exhausted looking at the Winter Park picture, but that's because I've only ever walked those pavers in ski boots at the end of the day cursing my Volant skis, which are awesome to ski on, but a bitch to carry.

It looks like you had an awesome weekend!


----------



## envirotex (Sep 23, 2013)

^^^ while trying to avoid the slippery ice patches and chasing a small child who is wearing snow boots...


----------



## cement (Sep 23, 2013)

I couldn't believe how much the base area at Winter Park has developed. It's really nice!

We usually park slopeside over at Mary Jane and just ski up to the lift or the ticket window there.


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 23, 2013)

Honest question... how does one ski up?


----------



## maryannette (Sep 23, 2013)

I've Been Out Of The Loop For Awhile. So Glad You Are Where You Want To Be, RG.


----------



## csb (Sep 23, 2013)

Mary Jane is my parking lot of choice. EG- it's a dirt lot and you just throw your skis up over the edge and ski for the day. Nice small ski place feel, with awesome skiing. To get to Winter Park's base from the bottom of Mary Jane your have to go up a hill. I use duck walk to power up. I'm sure it has a real name, but that's what i've always called it. Better option is to skip skiing up and just glide over from the top of the lift.


----------



## csb (Sep 23, 2013)

Duck walk


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 23, 2013)

You can side step it if it's really steep


----------



## Supe (Sep 23, 2013)

I was hoping for something way cooler, like a big kite or sail.


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 24, 2013)

Interesting.


----------



## Krakosky (Sep 24, 2013)

I went cross country skiing with MP last winter. Much more difficult and not as fun as downhill. And I still fell on my a$$.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 24, 2013)

Ugh oh ? Or oh yeah!


----------



## csb (Sep 24, 2013)

Krakosky said:


> I went cross country skiing with MP last winter. Much more difficult and not as fun as downhill. And I still fell on my a$$.


Please tell me you bounced right back up. Pleasepleasepleaseohplease. #tank



Road Guy said:


> Ugh oh ? Or oh yeah!


It is September 24. It's time for snow in the mountains.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 24, 2013)

When you go camping in South Georgia in winter time and still see what looks like the earth moving but realizes its just a ton of bugs you will be shocked too' 

Selfishly we're getting season pass to winter park but maybe we can do a eb.com ski meetup there


----------



## csb (Sep 24, 2013)

And that's why csb will never live in the south. Bring on the cold!

And a Winter Park eb.com meetup sounds awesome! It's time to get the youngin' out on skiis and Winter Park has an excellent ski school. PLUS, I'm not signed up for any crazy runs, so I don't have to spend all day worrying about not getting injured. Well, I won't worry as much.

(csb fun fact- rode the WP ski patrol sled in 1995 with a busted knee)


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 24, 2013)

csb said:


> (csb fun fact- rode the WP ski patrol sled in 1995 with a busted knee)




You don't say. :eyebrows:


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 24, 2013)

Road Guy said:


> Selfishly we're getting season pass to winter park but maybe we can do a eb.com ski meetup there






csb said:


> And a Winter Park eb.com meetup sounds awesome! It's time to get the youngin' out on skiis and Winter Park has an excellent ski school. PLUS, I'm not signed up for any crazy runs, so I don't have to spend all day worrying about not getting injured. Well, I won't worry as much.




lusone: I actually might be in the Vail/Breckenridge or Aspen area come Feb. We like to throw our skis on our back and hike off course for a bit of the extreme stuff. :thumbs:


----------



## csb (Sep 24, 2013)

Won't you have a baby to throw on your back?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 24, 2013)

^ killjoy....


----------



## csb (Sep 24, 2013)

I have an eight-year-old. When all the married people with no kids were watching us and laughing at us with our baby, I knew one day this time would come. Have fun changing diapers! My model is now self-cleaning.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 24, 2013)

csb said:


> Have fun changing diapers! My model is now self-cleaning.


This.

Add in the fact that I'll be 45 when my youngest heads off for college, I can also laugh at the parents who waited until they were 40.


----------



## frazil (Sep 24, 2013)

Eb ski trip!!! Awesome idea!!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 24, 2013)

That's what grandparents are for. I'm still in! EB.com affiliated or not.


----------



## cement (Sep 24, 2013)

engineergurl said:


> Honest question... how does one ski up?


I guess I meant ski down. But I have an alpine touring setup that allows us to do this stuff at closed ski areas and when big spring storms hit at our house: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ski_touring no, I don't know who those people are.


----------



## cement (Sep 24, 2013)

hey KF, check out the new terrain at Breck:



the kid in orange pants is a friend of ours.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 24, 2013)

Is that a blue?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 24, 2013)

Road Guy said:


> Is that a blue?


An easy blue at that...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 24, 2013)

cement said:


> hey KF, check out the new terrain at Breck:
> 
> the kid in orange pants is a friend of ours.




Whoa. Awesome video!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Sep 25, 2013)

Did someone mention Aspen and skiing? I know a little about that...


----------



## mudpuppy (Sep 25, 2013)

Krakosky said:


> I went cross country skiing with MP last winter. Much more difficult and not as fun as downhill. And I still fell on my a$$.




Yeah, the tank took quite a bit of abuse that day.

As far as skiing up--I usually just push myself up with the poles, good for an upper body workout as well as lower (I solely cross country ski, though).


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 25, 2013)

I think I'll stay in the south... I spent enough time in the snow prior to my 30th birthday


----------



## ElCid03 (Sep 26, 2013)

Awesome pics Road Guy! Best of luck at your new location. My in-laws are retiring to the Springs next year.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 26, 2013)

engineergurl said:


> I think I'll stay in the south... I spent enough time in the snow prior to my 30th birthday


I voluntarily moved to the coldest state in the lower 48.

-30 this winter is gonna be a thrill. The summer was beautiful though. Not too hot, light til 10:30, and so much less humid than the northeast.


----------



## cement (Sep 26, 2013)

dress in layers. get a face mask. you'll be fine. Might want to get doggie boots for the pup.


----------



## ElCid03 (Oct 6, 2013)

I thought Montana was the coldest?


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 7, 2013)

Bad pic.. But I guess there really is no justification for any of us to own cars!


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 7, 2013)

are those bananas?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 7, 2013)

^ that's what I was thinking too...LOL


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 7, 2013)

Go bananas.. Go go bananas....


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 7, 2013)

maybe he owns one of those all natural hippue smoothie shops


----------



## csb (Oct 7, 2013)

Boulder folks get all excited about what they've hauled on their bikes. I've seen loads from Lowe's (or whatever the organic version of Lowe's is...). I've personally only hauled beer and another bike.


----------



## roadwreck (Oct 7, 2013)

he needs them for the old banana in the tailpipe trick.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 7, 2013)

It scares me when I see these people ride along a state highway with one of those kid haulers / trailers.. really makes me thing they are not so smart.. I used to do that all the time inside a subdivision and on paved trails but no way in hell I would pull a 2 year old on some road with an ADT of 10,000,. No matter how wide the bike lane is///


----------



## frazil (Oct 7, 2013)

^ I agree. I see people do that here on curvy roads with no shoulder and it really freaks me out.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 7, 2013)

we have one of the kid trailers and nothing but country roads and curvy roads to use on. We never ride alone with it. Mr snick takes the lead with minisnick in tow and I follow behind. to they will hit me before they could get to the trailer.


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 7, 2013)

while I see the logic, I'm not so sure it would work that way...


----------



## mudpuppy (Oct 7, 2013)

If she was wearing CSB's avatar's outfit, I could see it working very differently, as drivers were distracted....


----------



## csb (Oct 7, 2013)

Safety first!


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 7, 2013)

snick be careful doing that!

Car vs Train : Train win

Car vs Bike : Car win


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 7, 2013)

What about bike vs. Fire breathing zombie space dragon?


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 7, 2013)

FBZSD every time


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Oct 7, 2013)

What about FBZSD vs. Godzilla?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 7, 2013)

FBZSD because he is already dead.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 7, 2013)




----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 8, 2013)

VTEnviro said:


> FBZSD because he is already dead.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Oct 8, 2013)

Okay, Chuck Norris or Clint Eastwood, who would win?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 8, 2013)

^ LOL. Chuck Norris doesn't hide. He waits...


----------



## Flyer_PE (Oct 8, 2013)

Clint Eastwood wears Chuck Norris underwear.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 8, 2013)

Chuck Norris doesn't believe in the Periodic Table because he only believes in the element of SURPRISE!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 8, 2013)

knight1fox3 said:


> Chuck Norris doesn't believe in the Periodic Table because he only believes in the element of SURPRISE!


----------



## cement (Nov 21, 2013)

hey RG! it's the first real cold of the winter, how are you holding up? It was 4 degrees when I just got home.

I expect that you'll be out running in shorts with the neighbors tommorow morning?


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 21, 2013)

Seat Warmers were a great invention!

Aside from my 45 minute commute taking. 2 hours it wasn't bad.. Even walked the 3/4 mile at lunch to pearl street for lunch (no hat and gloves). Hands totally frozen..

But today was the first day I have walked the streets of Boulder and didn't get hit up for spare change.. Guess it was even too cold for the freeloaders...

Less than half my office showed up to work so I guess today was a CF for more people than me! Some type of telecommuting bullshit

Got some type of asphalt class in downtown Denver tomorrow at 0800, that should be a pain in the ass in the morning 

Ill be shaking hands an kissing babies trying to meet peeps....


----------



## roadwreck (Nov 22, 2013)

Road Guy said:


> Ill be shaking hands an kissing babies trying to meet peeps....




Just don't mix that up. Believe me, kissing hands and shaking babies is less well received.


----------



## goodal (Nov 22, 2013)

I have to say, I envy your recreation options. As a backwoods hillbilly, I was introduced to skiing late in life, but absolutely love it. I don't get the chance to do any real skiing very often, but watching those videos really gives me the itch to drive to CO.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 22, 2013)

This photo was taken by your favorite engineer boards.com member cement. We really love the weekends here and we try to maximize all of our time then because truthfully Monday through Friday is really starting to suck ass in this town

Hopefully a better job in the future will make some of that go away


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 22, 2013)

did you have to agree to some time frame that you would stay there when they hired you?


----------



## goodal (Nov 22, 2013)

I don't remember if I read why you moved. Was it a new job or relocation?


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 22, 2013)

Nothing other than a verbal agreement (gentleman a agreement for a year). But I think there is enough bad info I am not gonna feel bad if I brake it...


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 4, 2014)

Thought I would post some updates for those that dont follow my attention whore posts on FB:

Wife and I tacked Quandary Peak over the weekend...

Its called a "14'er" Mountain over 14,000 feet in elevation....

We originally chose this one cause its listed in the "easier" group and we had planned to stay in Breckenridge Saturday night, but that changed due to my kids coming back earlier than planned on Sunday.

We probably should have chose a less rocky 14'er (as you will see in the pictures)

The guide book says the elevation gain from the trailhead to the peak is 3500 and 6.5 miles round trip. That works good if you spend the night at the parking lot, but apparantly this is a popular activity. we got there at 6:30 AM and hard to park an extra mile+ away and even sadder, around 500 feet below in elevation that the trailhead due to all the cars..

This is taken around 13,000 feet (guess) looking back down the mountain, this section is the only flat section of the hike, where I took the picture I am on the "trail" so you can see all the F'n rocks  ALso if you see the "S" curve in the road down to the right, thats about where our car was...





We did see some Billy Goats / Mountain Goats / etc





This is at the summitt as we walked down... you can see why our dog had on them booties..





This is at the other end of the simmitt. you can see its fairly crowded...





This is just below the summit but at 14,001 feet. The woman with the american flag, you can see to the left she has two Id say 1st grade age kids who made it to 14,000 feet (whats your excuse?) We almost quit when we were here we were so F'n tired, then we saw these little guys and said F it lets go..





Again this is at around 12,000 feet or so (where the flat part ends looking up) You can see how crowded it is, this stretch there really only one way up, lots of rocks for 2000 feet... we took lots of breaks....





&amp; I have been meaning to do more of this and ask you guys / gals to do the same on your outdoor outings.. take a little VTE with you...


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 4, 2014)

&amp; here is one with the dog and her lexus shoes  she tried to find any patch of snow she could, of course she also had some energy left as you can see the stick in her mouth.... this was on the way down... I didnt have any energy left.. and I was glad she had snow to eat cause I had run out of water for her by then!


----------



## csb (Aug 4, 2014)

Even the goats are like, "Nah, we're cool down here."


----------



## cement (Aug 4, 2014)

That's a cool hike!


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 4, 2014)

csb said:


> Even the goats are like, "Nah, we're cool down here."


I see what you did there. (Naaaahhhh)


----------



## cement (Aug 4, 2014)

As hikes go, it's not so baaaaaaahd


----------



## csb (Aug 4, 2014)

OMG!

What if the goats were a sign from VTE? Goats, see? Goatse? He said hi!


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 4, 2014)

^-- last time I saw Goatse none of you believed me!

However I had to take a leak on the trail on the way down (way off to the side), and then we were followed all the way into tree line by one of the goats, apparantly your not supposed to urinate near the goats it drives them nuts (we later learned a guy on Mt. Olympia almost got killed by one by pissing in the "goats" spot.. (serioulsy BING it) but it was a little unervy this goat tracked us about 100 feet behind is the last 1500 feet down. I threw rocks at it and it just seemed to get more interested in us.. we would think it had turned around and then we would see its head sticking out of the bushes... next time Im gonna bring either my .357 or some bear spray..


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 4, 2014)

^ they just want the salt


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 4, 2014)

http://seattletimes.com/html/localnews/2013189753_olympicpark18m.html

now this chap was a good bit older than me (maybe he tried to mount the goat?) but we read this story when we got home and it was a little freaky. wifes camera has pics of the goat following us, it was funny and creepy.......


----------



## Dleg (Aug 4, 2014)

Cool pictures. I can't believe how crowded it is! Back in the day.... we're talking 1980s now... I would do these with my Dad on summer weekends, and we thought it was crowded if there were more than 15 - 20 cars at the trail head. It looked like there were literally hundreds of people on trail with you. Yuck.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 4, 2014)

Bierstadt was a constant stream of people. I couldn't believe how many were out there.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 4, 2014)

yeah it was pretty bad, just past that picture that shows all the people, there was a few narrow places to go up and down and some of the folks forget that uphill has the right of way..

there was also some thing called a 54 innitiative this weekend, like a 10K but a group of people that paid $50 to do what we did for free (a group climbed all the 14'ers last weekend) to raise money for water in Africa or something pointless :0 - so I dont know if that was the normal crowd or not.. When I hiked up on Longs peak there wasnt any where near this amount of people..

we will opt in the future for the ones that are on roads that require 4WD and high ground clearance I think.... but I think we may try and get one in for the kids this year and call it good..

I am ready for ski season to be honest...


----------



## cement (Aug 4, 2014)

There was snow near aspen on Friday night


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 4, 2014)

I watched Aspen Extreme last night, couldnt tell if that movie was meant to be serious or if it was some type of anti-comedy? Either way it had me counting the days to get back to ski season...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 4, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> I watched Aspen Extreme last night, couldnt tell if that movie was meant to be serious or if it was some type of anti-comedy? Either way it had me counting the days to get back to ski season...


I really like that movie. Up until the avalanche part. The powder 8 is awesome. Aspen is my favorite place to ski in CO.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 4, 2014)

- Yes the movie loses something after his buddy dies.. didnt have the same feeling like in Top Gun..

I havent been their yet, out of my price range (when you multiply it by 5 peoples)....we want to save something for future years..

We get a season pass for 5 people to Copper and Winter Park for $1400 for all 5 of us.. really cant beat to be honest.. but price goes up each year kids get older,

like last year my 10 year olds season pass was only $219.. And he ski'd something like 25 days, and 3 times ski patrol had to escort him down the mountain cause he didnt want to end the day, he certainly got his(my) money's worth.....

but his pass I think goes up to $279 this year since he is 11..


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 5, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> - Yes the movie loses something after his buddy dies.. didnt have the same feeling like in Top Gun..
> 
> I havent been their yet, out of my price range (when you multiply it by 5 peoples)....we want to save something for future years..
> 
> ...


I guess that going there with 5 can add up fast. But we typically go to Aspen because it's cheaper than going to Breck or Vail. The lift tickets aren't much different in price but the lodging is super cheap. Though we also stay at this really nice hostel. Not sure how that would do for a family of 5. Would be like scout camp perhaps? We're only there to sleep and they have a nice outdoor hot tub to relax in after a full day on the slopes. Flying into Aspen is hella expensive so we usually fly into Denver and then make the drive to Aspen. Just don't take the "shortcut" Loveland Pass. Who knew that was a "seasonal" road. LOL :dunno:


----------



## csb (Aug 5, 2014)

There's a nice hostel at Winter Park, too.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 5, 2014)

i cant afford breck or vail either 

when you go up just for the day our thought process is if we get up early enough to beat the I-70 traffic (like 4 am) we prefer to go to Copper (lots of locals) and when I-70 is fragged we go to Winter Park (cements idea to be honest) that worked well for us this past winter..

The ride over to Winter Park isnt much better than loveland pass, but it has a little more guardrail..

we will get to the high dollar resorts eventually but the people just around the breck area are a little too much on the pretentious asshole side for me personally


----------



## cement (Aug 5, 2014)

KF - do you get the aspen classic pass? It's a great deal

http://www.aspensnowmass.com/landing-pages/classic-pass

Hopefully they are still offering it. My wife used to take continuing education class boondoggles at snowmass, we would get a free room at the wildwood, they allowed dogs and buffet breakfast was included. Good times. We were almost the only folks without a personal instructor, certainly the only ones with duct taped gloves...

Have you skied snowmass hanging valley wall?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 5, 2014)

I have not since I'm not sure how much or the days it covers. We typically bought a 3 or 4 day pass using an old student discount. :rtft:

I'll certainly keep it in mind for next time though, thanks.

Not quite sure on the hanging valley wall either. Though my favorite thing to do is take the snowcat off course and ski the back country. That can be pretty exhausting though if you don't plan out your course. And some VERY steep grades. The powder is phenomenal though.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Aug 5, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > I watched Aspen Extreme last night, couldnt tell if that movie was meant to be serious or if it was some type of anti-comedy? Either way it had me counting the days to get back to ski season...
> ...


Snowmass is better. I almost met up with cement a few years ago at one of the boondoggles. Didn't pan out, though. Give me a heads up next time either of y'all are out in the Aspen/Snowmass area. I live 30 minutes from the resorts, and am skiing Snowmass every Saturday (mini-Buff 1 takes local ski lessons). Mini-Buff 1 is already shredding blacks at 6 years old!

I did the wall for the first time last year, after we had a three foot dump of snow. Cliff hopping into soft powder...one of my most epic ski days EVER!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 5, 2014)

I generally like 3 of the 4 areas out there. Buttermilk is ok but not my Fav. Snowmass does rock. Highlands and Snowmass are probably my 2 favs.

We were out there over New Years Eve once and it was pretty cool to see fireworks launched off the mountain side.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 5, 2014)

got some ski snobs up in here


----------



## FLBuff PE (Aug 5, 2014)

I've skied Copper. Too many of you out of control front rangers for my taste.


----------



## cement (Aug 5, 2014)

FLBuff PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > Road Guy said:
> ...


It's amazing how deep powder makes steep terrain so much more manageable


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 5, 2014)

the guy that hired me back home (my boss for a while) he came out with his kids to ski last winter, we were supposed to go to Copper and meet up but his bratty girls said they had to go to Breck.... so we didnt meet up...... its cool. I can ski the poor people ski resorts........

I was looking back at some pics from Maggie Valley, NC from a few years ago and just laughed...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 5, 2014)

FLBuff PE said:


> I've skied Copper. Too many of you out of control front rangers for my taste.


lusone:

Same with Keystone.

And for the record, I use an off-piste set of Salomon skis that are branded X-wings.

SW +10000000


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 5, 2014)

one day I would like to have Hot Chocolate and a cookie in the Gondola though...


----------



## csb (Aug 5, 2014)

Um, RG? Most people have a smoke in the gondy.


----------



## cement (Aug 5, 2014)

That's the bus from A lot parking at Copper


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 5, 2014)

Anything beats the buses at Winter Park......


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Aug 6, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> I was looking back at some pics from Maggie Valley, NC from a few years ago and just laughed...




^^^^^^^^




Road Guy said:


> got some ski snobs up in here





:laugh:


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 6, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Not quite sure on the hanging valley wall either. Though my favorite thing to do is take the snowcat off course and ski the back country. That can be pretty exhausting though if you don't plan out your course. And some VERY steep grades. The powder is phenomenal though.


Photo attached. One of the hardest climbs I've ever done at Aspen. Not to mention the way back down with all the steep grades/cliffs. :thumbs:


----------



## engineergurl (Aug 6, 2014)

I will stick to snow shoeing thank you very much


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 6, 2014)

I'll be in the lodge drinking hot chocolate...


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 6, 2014)

That looks like one of the easy blacks at mary jane...


----------



## envirotex (Aug 6, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> FLBuff PE said:
> 
> 
> > I've skied Copper. Too many of you out of control front rangers for my taste.
> ...


That's why you ski on the backside...away from the noobs and the knuckle draggers.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 6, 2014)

Everyone (here) told us no matter what ski resort we picked not to pick keystone!

If I was a vacation skier coming here for a week I would probably pick one of the ones further out also to be honest (aspen/steamboat) but when you live here it's nice to be 75 miles away when your coming home to the pot of chili you left in the crock pot...

The extra drive isn't worth it IMO when your doing it every other weekend...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 6, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> I will stick to snow shoeing thank you very much





snickerd3 said:


> I'll be in the lodge drinking hot chocolate...


Ya but you won't get the same adrenaline rush doing either of these things. But LadyFox would be there to keep you company. 



Road Guy said:


> That looks like one of the easy blacks at mary jane...


Riiiiiiight. At one point I saw a bent dinged up sign with 3 black diamonds on it. Lots of hazard warnings too. LOL


----------



## cement (Aug 6, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > Not quite sure on the hanging valley wall either. Though my favorite thing to do is take the snowcat off course and ski the back country. That can be pretty exhausting though if you don't plan out your course. And some VERY steep grades. The powder is phenomenal though.
> ...


^ that's steep.

EB ski trip to Silverton!https://www.silvertonmountain.com/page/home


----------



## envirotex (Aug 6, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> Everyone (here) told us no matter what ski resort we picked not to pick keystone!
> 
> ...


That's because everyone there is from Texas...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 6, 2014)

And the terrain at Keystone really isn't that good. I like Brek, Copper, A-Basin, Steamboat, and Monarch. Winter Park isn't very friendly to snowboarders (terrain-wise), but is a blast on skis. Vail is good, but not worth the $ and neither is Beaver Creek. Crested Butte is good, but not for a "day trip" from Denver. Never gone skiing at Aspen or Snowmass.

Best bang for the buck: Ski Cooper. It's the old 10th Mt Division training grounds.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 7, 2014)

lets do an early November skip work day and ski (&amp; no telling your wives).....


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 7, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> lets do an early November skip work day and ski (&amp; no telling your wives).....


Let's make it a weekend in Aspen!


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 7, 2014)

If you can find a hotel with a hot tub time machine I'm in....


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 13, 2015)

so we don't always ski here...

I figure enough of you wanted to be Train Engineers growing up..... We went and did a little road trip to check out some sweet engineering out west.. the Moffat Tunnel.. for those of you who have ski'd at winter park you have seen the western edge of this tunnel.. this is a pic of the eastern edge.. pretty interesting. 6 mile tunnel through the continental divide, saved 120+ miles of RR time..

Interesting enough it was financed by the City of Denver essentially through one of those "authority's" .. And yet we don't do that many "cool" substantial projects like this anymore it seems..

I just find it pretty cool they did stuff like this in 1920 something...we waited and waited for a train to come out of the tunnel.. no such luck! (you can find one on the internet!) You can gauge the size of this thing by checking out the stop sign in the photo..

If you are coming to ski at Winter Park you can take a train from the Denver airport on this line through to Winter Park. We will do it one day just for the ride.....

here is the route:


----------



## Dleg (Jan 13, 2015)

That's cool. I never checked that out when I lived there, but I knew about it.

It's funny how growing up in a place, you often don't see all that much of it. Only what your parents want to see. Fortunately my Dad liked outdoors stuff so I got to see almost all of CO, but very few of the engineering attractions!


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 13, 2015)

my dad likes trains so I made this a point in our trip sunday. he perked up when he found out there was a train related stop on our drive through the mountains...

I try and ask my kids what else they want to see.. they are slow to respond... I need to fit as much in as I can before I move to Texas


----------



## Dleg (Jan 13, 2015)

Did you take him to the Colorado Rail museum in Golden? That place is like heaven for my son. His second word ever was "train!" when we pulled up to that on his first trip to Colorado. (that's a big memory for us, given that he didn't say a word until he was about 3).


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 14, 2015)

no but that's good to know for the next time they come here and need something to do!


----------



## Road Guy (May 16, 2015)

We are slowly but surely being assimilated into the culture


----------



## MA_PE (May 16, 2015)

Why, does everybody have a dented rear driver quarter in CO?


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (May 17, 2015)

MA_PE said:


> Why, does everybody have a dented rear driver quarter in CO?


PIT maneuver?


----------



## Road Guy (May 17, 2015)

That happened due to Dex going to the wrong restaurant for lunch forcing me to exceed the speed limits driving to the one he was at wherein I came over a hill to stopped traffic, slammed on the brakes merging at an extremely unsafe speed to the shoulder where a concrete support for an overhead sign came into contact with my vehicle resulting in damage..I have sent repeated requests to the owner of the overhead interstate sign support for the repair of my vehicle and have not heard back from them...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 18, 2015)

I knew I'd be blamed for it.


----------



## cement (May 18, 2015)

rightfully so


----------



## Ble_PE (May 19, 2015)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> I knew I'd be blamed for it.




Just be glad you weren't banned for it.


----------



## csb (May 20, 2015)

I think cement has a force account that could help you out.


----------



## cement (May 20, 2015)

you can't fix stu...

it was Dex's fault!


----------



## csb (May 20, 2015)

Why wasn't that concrete sign support protected by guardrail?!

CALL FRANK AZAR!


----------



## Road Guy (May 21, 2015)

Well, the sign support was sort of part of a Jersey barrier.


----------



## csb (May 21, 2015)

I'm pretty sure Frank Azar doesn't care if it was all actually legit.


----------



## cement (May 21, 2015)

The strong arm!


----------



## Road Guy (May 21, 2015)

Frank says it looks to him that CDOT failed to provide the proper clear zone? (Or some shit)......


----------



## csb (May 22, 2015)

THen you can go to JG Wentworth


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 13, 2018)

5 year CO anniversary today!


----------

